# Movie of the 90's- Discussion Thread



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

*Spoiler*: _ Nominations/  Round 1_ 




*
Category 1
The Matrix
Fight Club
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Twelve Monkeys
Pulp Fiction
The Shawshank Redemption
Reservoir Dogs
Clerks

Category 2
Army of Darkness 
Forrest Gump
The Usual Suspects
The Big Lebowski
Se7en
Aladdin
The Silence of the Lambs
Braveheart

Category 3
Saving Private Ryan
The Lion King
Toy Story
Jurassic Park
Unforgiven
Groundhog Day
Goodfellas
Interview with a Vampire

Category 4
Leon
Chasing Amy
Schindlers List
Dark City
The Sixth Sense
The Fugitive
Miller's Crossing
Edward Scissorhands

Category 5
American Beauty
Titanic
Princess Mononoke
Contact
Face Off
Office Space
La vita è bella 
La Haine 

Category 6
Trainspotting
Being John Malkovich
The Truman Show
Dances With Wolves
Good Will Hunting
Men In Black
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels

Category 7
Beauty and the Beast
Heat
Godfather Part III
Toy Story 2
Armageddon
LA Confidential
Independance Day
A Few Good Men

Category 8
Last of the Mohicans
GoldenEye 
Fargo
Apollp 13
Philadelphia
Enemy of the State
Deep Impact
Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery*





*Spoiler*: _ Round 2_ 




*
1)
The Matrix
The Usual Suspects
Toy Story
Edward Scissorhands
American Beauty
Men In Black
Toy Story 2
Austin Powers: International Man of Mystery

2)
Forrest Gump
The Lion King
The Sixth Sense
Office Space
The Truman Show 
Heat
Enemy of the State
Pulp Fiction

3)
Saving Private Ryan
Schindlers List
Princess Mononoke
Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels
Beauty and the Beast
Fargo
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
The Silence of the Lambs 

4)
Leon
Titanic
The Nightmare Before Christmas
Independance Day
GoldenEye
Fight Club
Aladdin
Goodfellas*





*Spoiler*: _Round 3_ 




1)
Forrest Gump
The Usual Suspects
Terminator 2: Judgement Day
Goodfellas

2)
The Matrix
Schindler's List
Fight Club
Pulp Fiction

3)
Saving Private Ryan
The Nightmare Before Christmas
The Truman Show
American Beauty

4)
Leon
The Lion King
Toy Story
The Silence of the Lambs





*Spoiler*: _Quarter Final_ 




1)
Forrest Gump
The Silence of the Lambs

2)
Goodfellas
Pulp Fiction

3)
Fight Club
The Truman Show

4)
The Lion King
The Nightmare Before Christmas





*Spoiler*: _Semi-Finals_ 




1)
Silence of the Lambs
Pulp Fiction

2)
Fight Club
The Lion King





*Spoiler*: _Grand Final_ 




Pulp Fiction
The Lion King




Okay, here's how this will happen. In the first round, there will be 8 threads representing the above 8 categories. Each thread will therefore have 8 films, and voting will be by chosen by multiple-choice poll. The 4 films with the most votes will pass through to the next round.  

Each poll will close after 2 days. If a poll closes and more than 4 films get through, I'll deal with that. I might make other threads to vote on which ones go through. If that happens, I'll do it after this round is over.

If you have anything to talk about, post it here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

So if I can manage to post in each thread 8 times I will get post count +64. 

If I post 8 times in this thread I get +72. 

I have a posting strategy, which I will not divulge as of yet, but it should become clear in the near future. I wish everyone luck with their favorite movies. 

PS: it would've been cooler if you divided them up into genres first, if possible, then maybe alphabetically as a secondary sorting method, and, finally, just have a bracket or two for filler if you can't squeeze 8 films into one category.

Just sayin', over-complicating things never complicated anything. It's fun.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh jeez, CMX. xD

Voting right now. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't jeez me, Chee, you were thinking the same thing. 


PS: When are the voting cycles? Daily? Weekly? I think we should do it daily to make things move quickly. I don't want to wait for months to get my +72 posts find out which movie is the ultimate 90s flick.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Actually, I was thinking that masa is just doing this for extra post count.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

Kind of like MartialHorror's post-farming threads. 

I still am amazed at how he gets away with triple, quadruple, quintuple, sextuple posts on such a frequent basis.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Pft. His Martial and Horror Review threads are like a ban-happy mod's wet dream.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't jeez me, Chee, you were thinking the same thing.
> 
> 
> PS: When are the voting cycles? Daily? Weekly? I think we should do it daily to make things move quickly. I don't want to wait for months to get my +72 posts find out which movie is the ultimate 90s flick.



Sorry. I forgot to add that. Each poll stays open for 2 days.



Chee said:


> Actually, I was thinking that masa is just doing this for extra post count.



I don't care about post count. Don't think I'm so cynical.

But I want rep. Lots and lots of rep.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

*negs Masa for rep whoring*



:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I'll rep you, masa, I'll rep you to death! 

But only if Army of Darkness wins. 

Maybe MartialHorror is friends with Tazmo or something.


----------



## John (Apr 13, 2010)

> (obligatory Bond movie)


Is that really necessary?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

What are you implying, John? That Goldeneye somehow deserves a spot on the list?


----------



## John (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, yes it does.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm torn between my love of Bond and my belief that GoldenEye was a very good film, but isn't "Best film" material, though there are other Bond films that certainly are. But I put it up because Bond has earned the right to appear on this poll, just because he's James Bond.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

It's going to take me some time to wrap my mind around what has transpired here in these few short threads today.


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 13, 2010)

Well, while I'm a little annoyed that I missed the nomination, I'm fine with it because almost every movie I would've picked made it.

Now it's just a bit painful to have to vote against some of them, but I think I know which one I'll be sticking with to the end.

*sigh*


----------



## Gooba (Apr 13, 2010)

Here are the number of movies I love, love, love in each group:

Group 1: 7
Group 2: 4
Group 3: 2
Group 4: 3
Group 5: 2
Group 6: .5
Group 7: 0
Group 8: 0

Group 1 is going to be heartbreaking.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 13, 2010)

I wonder how well the first _Star Wars_ trilogy would have done if they were in this thread? The _Special Edition_ was released in the 90's, and I did think about putting them in for a brief moment.


----------



## Chee (Apr 13, 2010)

Wait for Movie of the 80s.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 13, 2010)

if you'd done that, _Blade Runner: The Director's Cut_ would've soloed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 14, 2010)

This whole competition is going to ruin my life.


----------



## Lamb (Apr 14, 2010)

I think, in order for this competition to go forth correctly, we should get rid of all the movies that we all know are bad, and replace them with _12 Monkeys_. 

EDIT: I think I'd make an acception for _Interview with the Vampire_, which should be replaced with Coppola's _Bram Stoker's Dracula_, which was somehow overlooked.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 14, 2010)

^Unfortunately 12 Monkeys isn't doing as well as I had hoped too...

Yay for the kick-off of the polls, nice organisation so far masamune (y).


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

The first two polls are closed. Polls three and four will be finished in about half an hour.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Okay, the first half of Round 1 is over, and the winners are in the OP.  Polls 5 and 6 are now up, and the last two are forthcoming.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

12 Monkey's didn't make it 

Okay if any of Will Smith's shit fest makes it through there will be some angry internet rants from my side


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 15, 2010)

Ah good, the second set of polls managed to include most of the rest of my top ten list. The only ones I'd still want to add to your choices are _The Crow_ and _Tombstone_. Would've liked to put _Fresh_ on the list too, if I thought that anyone else here besides me had actually seen it. Maybe when we start polling "best overlooked movies of the 90's"...


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 15, 2010)

Old Sand Shinobi said:


> Ah good, the second set of polls managed to include most of the rest of my top ten list. The only ones I'd still want to add to your choices are _The Crow_ and _Tombstone_. Would've liked to put _Fresh_ on the list too, if I thought that anyone else here besides me had actually seen it. Maybe when we start polling "best overlooked movies of the 90's"...



They were'nt my choices (well, the last 12 were, but it was taking too long). The films were voted for in the nominations thread. Even when I chose them, all but two of the films had been mentioned by someone else.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 15, 2010)

No biggie...I never even saw the nominations thread. Just making conversation.


----------



## Undercovermc (Apr 15, 2010)

Overall, there are more movies that are worthy of winning in Categories 1-4. Some of the movies that didn't advance to the next round, are miles better than some of the one's that will advance from Categories 5-8. I guess it doesn't matter because the most voted movie will end up winning the whole thing anyway.


----------



## martryn (Apr 15, 2010)

Did _The English Patient_ make any of the lists?  It was the second most winning film at the Oscars of the decade, including a win for Best Picture.  And it happens to be my favorite film of all time.


----------



## Nae'blis (Apr 15, 2010)

how are the films which make the list chosen? I've seen certain gems omitted. Especially foreign (non-American) films.

edit: nominations eh? oh well.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 15, 2010)

It doesn't really matter, most foreign movies wouldn't make it past the next round. So we have to settle with mediocre movies with Will Smith in them.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 15, 2010)

^City of God was an exception though. But yeah, most non-English films are bound to have an inherent disadvantage on an English board.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 15, 2010)

Yasha said:


> ^City of God was an exception though. But yeah, most non-English films are bound to have an inherent disadvantage on an English board.



Unless it's an anime film, of course, since we all watch those.  But you're right, most foreign films would have a very hard time winning any "best of" polls on a board like this.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 15, 2010)

I'd be really mad if _Dances with Wolves_ loses to _The Nightmare Before Christmas_. What's wrong with the teenagers these days? Do they only ever watch cartoons and animes? 

*takes a chill pill*


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 15, 2010)

> But you're right, most foreign films would have a very hard time winning any "best of" polls on a board like this.



Which is quite sad, because there are a lot of good ones out there.


----------



## Chee (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm not voting for Nightmare Before Christmas. Such an overrated Hot Topic mess.


----------



## Gooba (Apr 16, 2010)

Yasha said:


> I'd be really mad if _Dances with Wolves_ loses to _The Nightmare Before Christmas_. What's wrong with the teenagers these days? Do they only ever watch cartoons and animes?
> 
> *takes a chill pill*


Dances of Wolves was a total ripoff of Avatar, it doesn't even deserve a nomination.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 16, 2010)

I forgot that Boy's Don't Cry was 90s


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 16, 2010)

Gooba said:


> Dances of Wolves was a total ripoff of Avatar, it doesn't even deserve a nomination.



I was gonna say that. Dances with smurfs ftw.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Right. Round 1 is finished. The winners are in the Round 2 section.  I'll randomise the matches then post the Round 2 threads when I can.


----------



## Old Sand Shinobi (Apr 18, 2010)

masamune1 said:


> Right. Round 1 is finished. The winners are in the Round 2 section.  I'll randomise the matches then post the Round 2 threads when I can.



You've got Office Space listed twice, in groups 5 and 6 both. It's a good movie, but not good enough to deserve two shots at winning.


----------



## martryn (Apr 19, 2010)

Seriously, where the fuck is The English Patient?  Does 9 Academy Awards mean nothing?


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 19, 2010)

If you wanted _The English Patient_ you shold have nominated it.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Results for the 1st part of Round 2 are up.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 23, 2010)

And now so are Categories 3 and 4. Round 3 will be up soon.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 24, 2010)

And now Round 3 is up.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

God damn Masa. Posting your ass off I see.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> God damn Masa. Posting your ass off I see.



Ahem:



masamune1 said:


> I don't care about post count. Don't think I'm so cynical.
> 
> But I want rep. Lots and lots of rep.



Gotta say, I have'nt been gettint what I want.


----------



## Chee (Apr 24, 2010)

Then delete all those other posts and edit the first one.


----------



## Hyouma (Apr 24, 2010)

Nearly all of these movies left are top league, nice. Now it's getting exciting


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 26, 2010)

Round 3 is finished. The Quarter-Finals will be up soon, but first we need a tiebreaker round for Category 1: The Usual Suspects, T2 and Goodfellas all got the same number of votes, though Forrest Gump is through.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 28, 2010)

And that's over. Quarter-Finals coming up.


----------



## masamune1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Right, well you people have voted off the likes of _Heat, Schindlers List_, and now _Goodfellas._ I want you to dwell on that, and I hope it haunts you all until Doomsday.

Quarter-Finals are finished. The semi-finals should be up some time tomorrow. The 4 remaining films are in the Semi-Final spoiler in the OP.


----------



## masamune1 (May 4, 2010)

Well, there you have it. We are down to the last two films in the tournament.

_Schindlers List. Goodfellas. The Silence of the Lambs._ All great films. 

But it's not them.

Nope- NF has spoken, and they want _Pulp Fiction._ And _The Lion King._

.......

How do you all sleep at night?

The thread is coming up.

 Just remember what you have chosen. 

And what you could have.


----------



## Gooba (May 4, 2010)

I think Pulp is better than any of those you mentioned... Lion King not so much.


----------



## Grrblt (May 4, 2010)

Pulp fiction still is little more than an ok film. Lion king was good Disney, but not as good as Aladdin.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 4, 2010)

Out of all the great 90s movies it comes down to Lion King and Pulp Fiction.


I hate you, NF. I really, really do.


----------



## Hyouma (May 4, 2010)

Pulp Fiction I can understand, although it's not one of my nominations. But some other great movies should've gotten better results. So I'm jumping on the bandwagon by saying: You Maniacs! You blew it up! Ah, damn you! God damn you all to hell!


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2010)

Although I agree that the finals should've been a bit different, I will say that this movie tournament was more fun to do the the Movie of the Decade. Maybe because there were more movies or something, I don't know. It just felt like it was done better.

Results should've differed, but it was still fun, at least.


----------



## masamune1 (May 6, 2010)

And I hereby declare _Pulp Fiction_ the NF Movie of the 1990's.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=czb4jn5y94g[/YOUTUBE]

I'd like to thank everyone for voting. I hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Hyouma (May 7, 2010)

^Thanks for hosting it, good job. 

Downside is that I knew every nominated movie in this competition. In the best movie of the decade thingie, I had the advantage of learning more about movies I hadn't seen yet. I'm so 90's.


----------



## Grrblt (May 8, 2010)

So do we have movie of the 80s coming up, or have we learned that NF can't be trusted with picking good movies?


----------



## Brian (May 8, 2010)

I'm happy that Pulp Fiction won it.

And a movies of the 80's would be a great idea


----------

